# B5.5 Passat - adding CD changer



## traubenberg (Mar 10, 2005)

Old Passat:
2005 wagon
Double DIN, Premium 6, *no* Monsoon
prewired for CD chager in trunk
worked fine
New Passat:
2005 wagon
Double DIN, Premium 6, *with* Monsoon
not prewired
So, I found the HU-to-changer cable and bought it. I pulled the HU and - lo and behold! - the connection on the back of this HU is different than on the last radio! The cable has a blue connector with an 8-pin configuration (3x3 with one blank). The blank on the radio has a 12-pin config (2x6).
Here's the back of my radio:








I presume that the CD changer connection would be made at the lower right corner (it's the only blank spot available).
The cable I bought has connection that look like this:








I need something with this connector instead:








Can anyone tell me where to get this (other than Poland)? Is there a 12-pin to 8-pin adaptor readily available somewhere? Am I buggered?
TIA ...


_Modified by traubenberg at 1:04 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## traubenberg (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow ...mad props to Juan Garza at Autobarn Mount Prospect. I played "Stump the Tech Guy" and won. He didn't know how to connect the CD changer, so he called VW.
The answer? A completely different cable altogether.


----------



## LC (Sep 2, 2001)

*Premium 6 connectors*

Adding a couple of links to radio-specific information, just in case anyone else lands here.
I have a Premium 6 radio too, but not on a Passat (mine is a Jetta/Bora, 2002 wagon) ... this post was interesting to me.
Two links ...
http://www.tehnomagazin.com/Auto-radio-car-connector/VW-Car-Radio-Wiring-Connector.htm
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/wiki/ipod-cable-mdi-interface-aux-in-usb-cable-vw-mp3-player/
Larry


----------

